# Pyrat Rum



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

So I was reading the thread about cigar pairing and saw that several of you really liked rum with your cigars. I never really had a good rum with a cigar. For that matter all I've had is Capt Morgans and coke mixed. So at lunch I ventured over to the local store and picked up a 750ml bottle of Pyrat XO for $17.99. They had it marked down about half the usual price. Anyone out there had this before, if so how are you drinking it with you stogies?


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Yarrghh! me hearties! that looks like it would hit the spot... hmmm can I justify a detour to Marietta this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

I haven't had that particular rum but, I like good rum on the rocks with a splash of soda and a lime.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

It is one of the better rums out there check this thread out

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17793&highlight=favorite


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

That is one of my top sipping rums. Pyrat XO & Ron Zacapa 23 are the two that I drink the most. You got a great deal on a great rum. Hope you enjoy it!!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Just want to add, that it is too good and smooth to mix so just add it to 1 or 2 ice cubes and you are good to go. Sip & Smoke away


----------



## Bear-cl (May 11, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Just want to add, that it is too good and smooth to mix so just add it to 1 or 2 ice cubes and you are good to go. Sip & Smoke away


I skip the cubes and just sip it straight. It's too tasty and smooth to even add ice.


----------



## ebw-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

*Pyrat rum*

For several years, I lived in Anguilla where it is produced. It is one of the best rums that I have ever partaken of and we would always take our visitors to the factory for samples.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Bear said:


> I skip the cubes and just sip it straight. It's too tasty and smooth to even add ice.


I drink it neat also..

Pretty good rum.. I like the Ron Matsuleum (sp?) better.. A little less sweet with more oak/wood taste to it..

The pyrat XO price is hard to beat though..

Flor de Cano 12 and 18 (I think I had this bottle, its been awhile) is really good for the price..

I really want to try the Ron Zacapa 23 though.. Can't find the bugger..


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

chinomalo said:


> I drink it neat also..
> 
> Pretty good rum.. I like the Ron Matsuleum (sp?) better.. A little less sweet with more oak/wood taste to it..
> 
> ...


The Ron Zacapa 23 is awesome I bought mine on the net, it was chaper that way even with shipping.


----------



## eodcole (Feb 21, 2008)

As many have said already that Pyrat stuff is awesome. You got a heck of a deal and if you like it go back and buy two more bottles if you still can. I know I would. I drink it neat with a cigar. It's very smooth and tastes amazing. I am going to be looking to try some of the Ron Zacapa and Vizcaya Cask 21 (made with cane juice).


----------



## nizzo (Aug 1, 2008)

I saw that pyrat 750mL for over $30 at my local liquor store, never tried it though


----------



## amizzy (Oct 16, 2007)

This is my go to rum. I always keep a bottle around. And heck, if i could get it for $17.99 a bottle I'd be keeping more than one bottle around. I have to drop $30 a bottle here in PA:angry: now that i think about it, they have it on sale for $25 this month. I'll be picking me up bottle.


----------



## eodcole (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah I wish I were home I saw the PLCB site's montly specials and saw this stuff was on it.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Runs about $30 around my neck of the woods. Still worth it though.


----------



## AshKicker (Aug 7, 2008)

Ahhhhhh, Pyrat rum, an apple and an Avo cigar! That was the treat for me tonight!! All of it tied together so wonderfully I was sad when it was all gone!!


----------



## MithShrike-cl (Jul 17, 2008)

Pyrat is truly the only rum I've really liked. Mainly because of its viscosity and texture. Everything else seems too thin or not smooth enough. Then again I have never spent upwards of $40 on a bottle of rum. That kind of money and above goes to whisk(e)y.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

IMHO a good priced sipping rum is Bacardi 8.


----------

